# Got Goldens?



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought this too cute not to take a picture. My hubby went a little decal crazy and surprised me with this sticker and put it on the back of my mini van. Put a smile on my face. Although he tells me that people would have no doubt that I have goldens once I open the van door and all the golden hair comes piling out, LOL!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love it. I'll have to look for one.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I have my car totally decaled, (is that even a word? ) out:









And, of course, one in Lucy's honor :


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

ok...I like and want one too. I must say your windows are so clean, I have so much doggy nose art that people know some kind of animal rides in our cars the sticker would help explain.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

janine said:


> ok...I like and want one too. I must say your windows are so clean, I have so much doggy nose art that people know some kind of animal rides in our cars the sticker would help explain.


I want one too!!! Your vehicle sounds just like mine....three of my windows always have doggy art!!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I have that decal too. Ebay has great Golden decals.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have that one on my Jeep. I got mine from GR Rescue in Ariz. I also have the Just Goldens decal too and of course my license plate is goldens!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks to Annie my van has 2 golden magnets and a black and white springer one also.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

kwhit said:


> I have my car totally decaled, (is that even a word? ) out:


 
I have this one too =)

I love the got goldens one- so cute I want it! :


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are my decals:


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

MidasMom said:


> Although he tells me that people would have no doubt that *I have goldens once I open the van door and all the golden hair comes piling out*, LOL!


Hey, my wife Jude's SUV resembles that remark... ..LOL... Love the decal though... 
Jude's SUV has Paw print decal up both side rear windows... ..


----------

